# My old unit on Youtube



## rotorwash (Dec 11, 2007)

This tribute to my old unit in Viet Nam popped up on You tube.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMIqsD_QuNQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 03Fox2/1 (Dec 11, 2007)

A good window into some of what others may try to forget. I'm sure you're rightfully proud of this tribute and I only wish that many more people view it  and hopefully have their interest in the VietNam War rekindled.
Semper Fi


----------



## Bombardier (Dec 11, 2007)

Good video and a great tribute, thanks for sharing RW


----------



## John A Silkstone (Dec 11, 2007)

Great show.


----------



## bearbait (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks too all of you for your kind words on my little project. I was not old enough too go, so this is my way of saying thanks too all


----------



## Drone_pilot (Dec 12, 2007)

Excellent clip, well done bearbait.solthum


----------



## Reloader (Dec 14, 2007)

Very nice tribute, well done. solthum


----------

